# Getting a credit card in Greece



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, I moved here to Greece from the U.S. I need to acquire a credit card here for online purchases. I would like to know if anyone here has any information on how to acquire a credit card here in Greece.

I have 2 American credit cards which are still valid, Visa and American Express, but I'm assuming that since I live in Greece now, that I would have to cancel my American credit cards and get a new one here in Greece. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi. Why not use a debit card from Greek bank ?


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, samrvy. Is that what people here in Greece do, use debit cards? I kind of would rather use a credit card so no one has direct access to my bank account. A debit card is like writing a check. Also, with a credit card, I can dispute any wrongful charges. With a debit card, it's hard to do that. They would already have taken the money and run.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Fair point !! I have greek debit but avoid using it as I once payed 230 euro material bill and the lady keyed in 2300 !! This was a genuine mistake as I know the lady. Later that day her husband came to my local taverna asking for the money as the bank had declined it and telephoned him. Without speaking to his wife he then thought I owed him 2300 and this news travelled round my village within minutes. Fortunately this was ironed out as quickly as it started and its been cash only since then.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

So where can I apply for a credit card around here?


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

You will need a copy of your last tax return, your passport , being foreign you will prob need a residents permit and also proof of income . Credit limit usually starts off low at around 300 euro. Most banks local to you now offer credit cards. Good luck.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info samrvy! It's much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ps. My bank is EMPORIKI bank. They have been great so far.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, just an odd bit of advice
If you go into a bank and they don't give you what you need because of paperwork issues that you can not solve, just try a different branch. Smaller ones are often good. I got in to a mess when my passport showed my married name, but the tax office were still using my maiden name. (Although my husband was receiving benefits at the time which were reduced as I earned money) I couldn't get the tax office to change my name, they wanted an official letter from the British embassy who did try, and phoned my tax office but couldn't agree what was needed. 
While we were running around trying to solve the issue, I was desperate for a new account for wages. I finally found a branch were the manager looked at my paper work and said OK.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

I was told that they have Visa and Mastercard here in Greece. I wonder if I can have my current U.S. credit cards transferred to my new address here in Greece. My U.S. credit cards are still valid. That way I can also keep my good credit here instead of starting all over again to establish credit. I'm going to look into that.


----------

